# Generator output question



## Mark (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello, newbie to the forum here. A question about output from my generator.....

Yamaha 5000w generator, about 15 years old. Five years ago I put on an addition at that time an electrician also installed a new 200 amp service panel with a GenTran isolation box. I lost power during Sandy and fired up the generator. Used it to power the house, three refrigerators, lights, well pump, etc. All seemed fine until I used my microwave oven and coffee maker, both on the same circuit. Both turned on, looked like they were operating correctly but didnt heat the food or the water for coffee. Now that we're back on grid power, its fine.

So, I tested the generator as follows.....
output - 114 volts
cycles - 60 hz 
also hooked a 1500 watt heat gun to the gen directly, worked OK.

I'm puzzled. Do I have a gen output problem? Did the electrician perhaps
screw up the wiring in the panel? Any thoughts appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## echo4747 (Nov 1, 2012)

This is assuming you were using the generator on 240v.The microwave and coffee maker are both appliances that draw a fairly high load . Since they were both on the same circuit it is likely that .you overloaded one leg of your generator (especially if one of the fridges or well pump was on the same leg and happened to cycle on) Even though you have a total output of 5000 watts. You want to try to equally balance your load as much as you can over the two (120v) legs.

Now that your backon on the grid, You can mimic what you were using when you were running the generator. With a clamp around amp meter see what your draw is over each hot leg.


----------



## Mark (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks. Yes, I was using 240v. I know the well pump wasnt on because I can hear it. But, the refirdges, thats a good question. I'll pop the cover off the panel and see if one side is over weighted.....


----------



## RAnst4038 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Mine always stalls out*

Every time I have ever overloaded mine it stalled the engine.
What you describe sounds imposible.


----------

